# Will plecos eat live plants??



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Im assuming they will.

Any easy low light plant that plecos tend to frown away from??


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

My plecos never 'eat' my plants.....









Jim


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

All of the plecos I've had didn't touch the plants until they got bigger. I think at that point there wasn't enough algae to sustain them and they turned to the plants. But even then they only ate the grass and swords and nothing else. I guess they liked them best.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

i you keep them well fed they wont touch anything, i use tablets... :bleh:


----------

